# iOS 7 & iPod touch 4G



## metalstore (10. Juni 2013)

Hey,
ist bekannt geworden welche iDevices iOS 7 unterstützen wird, falls ja, auch den oben genannten iPod?
mfg
metalstore


----------



## Oberst Klink (10. Juni 2013)

Hier: Every Device iOS 7 Will Be Compatible With [Image] | Cult of Mac


----------



## metalstore (10. Juni 2013)

was kein iPod touch 4G ? 
vorletzte Generation, schon besch...eiden


----------



## norse (10. Juni 2013)

Doch iPod touch 4 ist dabei! So krass ist selbst Apple nicht 

http://www.jailbreakios7.com/2013/06/ios-7-supported-devices.html?m=1


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. Juni 2013)

Ist aber immerhin auch schon fast 3 Jahre alt. (September 2010)


EDIT:


norse schrieb:


> Doch iPod touch 4 ist dabei! So krass ist selbst Apple nicht
> 
> http://www.jailbreakios7.com/2013/06/ios-7-supported-devices.html?m=1


 Ja was ist jetzt?
In den Kommentaren steht dort ebenfalls, dass er nicht supportet wird.

Könnte am Ram liegen. Der iPod Touch 4G wäre der einzige mit nur 256MB...


----------



## metalstore (10. Juni 2013)

Ja...

Ist es aber nicht immer ein Ziel eines OS's (egal welches), dass es möglichst wenig RAM in Anspruch nimmt, da es dadurch (wenigstens ein bisschen) schneller/flüssiger läuft?


----------



## metalstore (10. Juni 2013)

norse schrieb:


> Doch iPod touch 4 ist dabei! So krass ist selbst Apple nicht
> 
> http://www.jailbreakios7.com/2013/06/ios-7-supported-devices.html?m=1



@John, HIER steht aber ausdrücklich drin, dass der iPod der vierten Generation unterstützt wird?
Und ja ich hab gesehen, dass in den Kommis dort was anderes steht^^


----------



## harl.e.kin (10. Juni 2013)

iPod touch nur 5. Generation!


----------



## Laudian (10. Juni 2013)

In der Grafik steht doch ganz eindeutig dass der iPod Touch 4g nicht unterstützt wird, dort sind nur die neuen, Versionslosen iPod Touchs aufgeführt. Die mit 5 Icon-Reihen.


----------



## metalstore (10. Juni 2013)

ok...hab sonst auch nur noch Infos gefunden die sagen dass nur der iPod touch der fünften Generation unterstützt wird...
Wird es noch Updates für die vierte Generation nach dem aktuellen 6.1.3 geben, weiß da jemand was?


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. Juni 2013)

Nö, evtl. gibts aber eine abgespeckte Version von iOS7 für ältere Geräte.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. Juni 2013)

Mir gehts mit meinem 3GS auch so . Ich finde das iOS 6 schon schnell genug ist  iOS 7 ist denk ich mehr Grafisch Aufwendig. Wenn du dein iOS tunen willst dann nur mit nem Jailbreak (:


----------



## metalstore (10. Juni 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Mir gehts mit meinem 3GS auch so . Ich finde das iOS 6 schon schnell genug ist  iOS 7 ist denk ich mehr Grafisch Aufwendig. Wenn du dein iOS tunen willst dann nur mit nem Jailbreak (:



Wieso soll iOS 7 grafisch aufwendiger sein, so wie ich das gesehen hab, wird es "einfacher"?


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. Juni 2013)

Nur weil das *Design* schlichter wird, wird nicht gleich das *ganze OS* simpler.

So Spielereien wie die Tab Vorschau oder das bessere Multitasking brauchen auch Ram.


----------



## metalstore (10. Juni 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Nur weil das Design schlichter wird, wird nicht gleich das ganze OS simpler.
> 
> So Spielereien wie die Tab Vorschau oder das bessere Multitasking brauchen auch Ram.



Oh, stimmt
Hab mal wieder nur das Offensichtliche betrachtet *facepalm*


----------

